# Thinking of selling...



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm thinking of selling my 1992 SE-R. I've dumped too much money into trying to repair a bad CV axle. To make a long story short, it needs a new passenger side CV axle with the support bearing ($400 new from Nissan). I bought a used one (bad idea) for $200, it has thrown two support bearing and I paid $300 to have the last bearing installed. I'm thinking that the used axle may be bent. 
Anyway, the car has 180,000 miles on it and it also needs a right rear strut (I have 4 new KYB GR4's for it that I never got the chance to install). What's a good price for it AS IS? I need to get it out of my garage.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

$3500- $5000


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

Did you look up the KBB value? At least that would give you an 'official' point of reference. But if its in nice shape and you find someone willing to give it some more TLC, I'd say at least 4K.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

I was thinking more along the lines of $1500 and maybe throw in the KYB struts for free. That way, even if someone did put another $500 to $1000 into it, they will still come out ahead. I'll be taking some pictures of it this weekend and listing it on this and other Nissan forums before I put it in the regular classifieds.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

Check the classified's section for details...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

wish i were is GA i would buy it from you right now man


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Would you sell the B13 KYB front struts? If so how much.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *Would you sell the B13 KYB front struts? If so how much. *


I'll only sell the KYB struts as a set of 4. PM me if still interested.


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Db Diablo said:


> I'm thinking of selling my 1992 SE-R. I've dumped too much money into trying to repair a bad CV axle. To make a long story short, it needs a new passenger side CV axle with the support bearing ($400 new from Nissan). I bought a used one (bad idea) for $200, it has thrown two support bearing and I paid $300 to have the last bearing installed. I'm thinking that the used axle may be bent.
> Anyway, the car has 180,000 miles on it and it also needs a right rear strut (I have 4 new KYB GR4's for it that I never got the chance to install). What's a good price for it AS IS? I need to get it out of my garage.


$2,000.00 all day long...REBUILT CV AXELS ARE CHEAP @ AUTO ZONE...PRETTY GOOD PRICE FOR MY B-13 EX...STILL GREAT AFTER 7 YEARS


----------

